# Looking for wooden nutcracker plans



## WaterMonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

I am looking for some plans for making wooden nutcrackers. My kids (5 & 9) want to paint some and they thought it would be fun if I made them. I am looking for plans thatdo not involve any turning


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

CHECK HERE.
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4DMUS_enUS288US289&q=wooden+nutcracker+plans


----------



## WaterMonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

The nutcrackers I was looking for are the toy soldier versions


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Hard to find plans online for free. I hate when people post links to search sites, most of us are smart enough to search first and ask second.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Check this out if you turn:

http://marleyturned.com/Video_Nutcracker.html

EDIT: Sorry i missed the part about you wanting plans not involving turning. I'm just aware of this one as I was thinking of making gifts for my in-laws next holidays.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

What a great vid, thanks for posting


----------

